# Looking like a normal spring owl wise



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Last spring we only had one baby Barn Owl and one baby Great Horned Owl, but so far this spring is looking more normal, we already have 7 baby Barnies and 6 of these little fellows. He's a baby GHO that got blown out of his nest last night in a windstorm. Mom wouldn't let me back up the tree to put him back so now we will have 7 of these guys too. Cute little fellow.

NAB


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Omg!! I'm In Love!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another cuteness overload. 

Thanks NAB.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, he's got the penetrating stare down pat! Too bad the mom wouldn't let you return her baby.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am in love too. Love those eyes.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I always am glad to see a new post by you, Nab. What a cutie. I hope he and all the others do very well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, your post is so timely for me. I have become addicted to GHO's. Been watching a little family that lives in New Mexico about 8 weeks now. First baby bailed out of the nest two days ago and the other baby has started "branching" so he will probably bail out this weekend. Parent owls are really wonderful and I have gained a greater appreciation of the beauty and power of these huge birds through watching their daily life.

Many thanks for the picture. He is so beautiful.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG, he's adorable! You must be very busy!!!


----------

